# What's on you?



## revsigns

What do you carry on you when wading? 

As for me:

Wade belt (Foreverlast)
Boga grips w boga float (haven't carried a net in a while)
Hemostat pliers
Stringer (stinkypants)
Small plano (red) watertight box (only carry a few lures at a time to keep me disciplined along with a couple extra jigheads and sunglass wipes)
Lanyard with braid scissors and chapstick
hat, buff, shades
Gloves (since I cut my hand up pretty bad on some rocks)
Paracord bracelet 
Ray Guards
Wading boots


----------



## troutless

When I get out of the kayak I carry a R&R rigged with bait of choice, a wade belt with stringer,pliars- No Plastic Box w/ lures- PFD with required whistle, knife and a small plastic box with a couple of lures in one pocket and in the other pocket a couple packages of BA's of my choice. My wading belt is thin , and some time I wear it in the yak if I'm not traveling for to other location.


----------



## Drundel

Wade belt (old Shimano one)
Fish grip (haven't it in a while, usually only carry it when going after flounder)
Floating net
BPS aluminum pliers with braid cutter
Donet with lure boxes
Sunglasses with croakies
Hat or visor, buff in pocket of shirt
Wading boot


----------



## TXplugger

Wade belt w/ Plano box filled with top waters, extra swivels, a few jig heads and some various plastics.
Boga's w/ float
Foreverlast Al braid cutting pliers
Foreverlast stringer
Shimano wading boots
Chapstick
Costas
Texans ball cap
Buff


----------



## OnedayScratch

nuttin. draggin a donut with a plano w/ tails and a few lures...shorts, tennis shoes and a sunburn...alright, spf 5000. wife won't let me out w/o it...


----------



## John_B_1

Fish n hunt wade belt or my wade-aide depending on how long I'm wading
Stainless pliers
Donet or foreverlast stringer
Various plastics
Hat/visor
Costa's
Looking into a buff


----------



## Smackdaddy53

This and my rod


----------



## Sisco Kid

How did you attach the rod holder? Nice set up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sisco Kid said:


> How did you attach the rod holder? Nice set up.


The rod holder and pliers/stringer holder are seperate parts of a Fish and Hunt wade belt. I used zip ties like a real ******* but wanted to see how functional it was before I sewed it with 60# braid for thread. It works great. The strap is from a duffle bag I think. Drilled two holes in the tabs on a waterproof box from academy. I may make a few more and see if there is any interest in them. So far I have no complaints. It is lightweight and holds all the same accessories as a wade belt and when I wade deep I dont have to feel around for or strain my neck to try to find my pliers, stringer sheath, box, etc.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

... i'm going to have to borrow Smack's setup!


----------



## revsigns

NICE SETUP! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## redspeck

All my trout.


----------



## mctrout28

*wade bag from academy*


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mctrout28 said:


>


My granny has one of those! 
Im kidding...


----------



## Sisco Kid

Lmao, ive got a FisherMan bag


----------



## Realvestor

Too much! I know and hear about it from my buddies all the time...

New Hookset Wade belt with 2 rod holders
2 rods - one with jig and soft plastic, other with topwater then...?
PFD with pockets
1-2 bags of assorted Soft Plastics
Fish Gripper
Floating net
Knife
Spare leader material
Small dip can of assorted jigs, split shot, beads, circle hooks
Small plastic box in back pocket with topwater, Corkie, Catch 2000, 51MR, and Gold Spoon
Chapstick
Knife
Pliers
Clippers
Whistle
Hat, Buff, Gloves
Maui Jim Sunglasses with Cable Strap
Bottle of Water
Breakfast/Protein Bar
Hook Sharpener
Dip
Cigars and Waterproof Lighter
Simms Wading Boots
And....... sometimes a Live Bait Bucket with Shrimp or Finger mullet

I'm ready for anything! Now if I could just catch more fish!


----------



## stiles

If you like Smack's set-up but can't sew, you can get one of these:
http://www.smithfly.net/2011/09/01/el-poquito/


----------



## Reynolds4

Nice work Smack...you must have a lot of time on your hands :biggrin: Seriously, that turned out nice :cheers:


----------



## stdreb27

Lol gee wizz. I just go out with a rod a donut where I stab the various lures spoons etc into the styrofoam some pliers that cut braid and a some mono for a shock leader.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

mctrout28 said:


>


I started with a wade belt. 
I then tried a wade bucket thing. 
I then moved on and dragged a 'caddy' type thing. 
I'm now down to this.


----------



## txoutdrsman

belt, plyers, stringer, rod, and small tackle box w/plastics,and a topwater... Less is more!


----------



## jtbailey

Fish n Hunt Wade belt
Foreverlast Ray-Guard boots and leggings
Fish Grip Jr.
Lanyard braid clippers
Pliers


----------



## Swampmamma

stdreb27 said:


> Lol gee wizz. I just go out with a rod a donut where I stab the various lures spoons etc into the styrofoam some pliers that cut braid and a some mono for a shock leader.


Same here....but I'm a *******


----------



## speckcaster

*just got this......*

picked up this at the last fishing show.....haven't used it yet...

speckcaster


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I was kidding about the granny fanny pack.
A lot of time on my hands? No. I enjoy making some things and not buying everything off the shelf.


----------



## rvd

Nice rig smack


----------



## chefshwn

*Filled with you favorite Beer!!!!!*

Only suggest use while Wet wading...... I learned the hard way beer drinking and waders dont mix......


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I was kidding about the granny fanny pack.
> A lot of time on my hands? No.* I enjoy making some things* and not buying everything off the shelf.


Same here, that is why I made my own belt!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

To those that us use the over the shoulder rigs, what do you do about back support?


----------



## Sisco Kid

I use w F&H wade belt for back support.


----------



## revsigns

@kitchen pass, those are some nice belts!!!


----------



## Joe Fish

That Robbie Guy said:


> I started with a wade belt.
> I then tried a wade bucket thing.
> I then moved on and dragged a 'caddy' type thing.
> I'm now down to this.


Did you find it in one of the stores or did you order it from their web site?
Looked at the Sugar Land store didn't see them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Better lube those zippers or theyre toast


----------



## TXNavalOperator

Joe Fish said:


> Did you find it in one of the stores or did you order it from their web site?
> Looked at the Sugar Land store didn't see them.


Picked one up at the Academy in Lake Jackson. they had plenty. Used it twice and I am very pleased. I think it was like $24.99. Just wish it was water proof.


----------

